# >>>>>Friday Pic<<<<<



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

It's friday.....


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

A few

Brood of Black Bellied Tree Ducks








Ibis








Man standing on machine is "Liz Bith"s (Swamp People) brother.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Sabinal in Utopia.
We need rain, and lot's of it.




The water upstream of the Fisher dam was up to the top a week ago, yesterday it was bone dry. About 3' of water gone in a week.

The Frio at Mager's was still flowing, but down some.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Friday Pics*

Just an FYI to any junior game wardens, we were parked on a sandbar, that's why the girls don't have on life jackets in the boat.

1-5. New boat
6. Bearizona drive through Zoo in Williams, Az
7. Grand Canyon
8. Sedona, Az


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*More*

1. Sedona, Az
2-5. Slide Rock State Park in Sedona.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

At the entrance of one of our construction sites. Hint:its a power plant, not a play ground. They've finally figure is out








Â©


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

And speed limit of 9? ........ 9? Lol


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Quick trip Wednesday...The youngest with a 24". Leaving tomorrow to go back up to Southern Arkansas to Start 2 A Days next week. If you lost your hat out in Galveston Bay, shoot me a PM & I'll get it back to you.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

slip knot said:


> And speed limit of 9? ........ 9? Lol


At the Total Petrochemicals facility in Port Arthur there's 6â&#8230;ž, 9Â¾, and such. Something to catch your eye and make ya pay attention

Â©


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

spurgersalty said:


> At the Total Petrochemicals facility in Port Arthur there's 6â&#8230;ž, 9Â¾, and such. Something to catch your eye and make ya pay attention
> 
> Â©


I'm just down the road at Huntsman. Thats funny, and suppose it does work. Cool!


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Wife made new headbands for her online boutique, check it out www.sweetmelange.com
fajita taco yummmmm
Noodle soup with wonton, chicken, and a egg


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

This is my dad's new custom made .62 caliber smooth bore French Tulle. It is semi-finished. My dad will be doing final sanding, setting inlay and steel.

This will be his 6th Blackpowder longgun to go along with his 4 handgun.


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

1) For all you Saint Arnold Fans, this is Pumpkinator being aged in Appleton Estates Rum Barrels and Bishops Barrel 4...tasty!
2) Souvenirs I brought home from a trip to New Jersey


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Quick trip Wednesday...The youngest with a 24". Leaving tomorrow to go back up to Southern Arkansas to Start 2 A Days next week. If you lost your hat out in Galveston Bay, shoot me a PM & I'll get it back to you.


Thats gilberts lid


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

*Pics*

Couple pictures from POCO


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

My next house......maybe, but doubtful....if you're the one that has it for sale....PM me....guess where....


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Brete said:


> My next house......maybe, but doubtful....if you're the one that has it for sale....PM me....guess where....
> 
> View attachment 640712


san luis pass by the county park.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

*Tater's Buck*

We got the buck back from the taxidermist. Great job he did!!!


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Darn Axis Deer*

Darn Axis Deer are Killing My Trees!!!!!!!


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice way to start a Friday morning.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

bohunk1 said:


> Darn Axis Deer are Killing My Trees!!!!!!!


I have a couple hundred dollars bills and a rifle....I may can help out with your situation.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Quick trip Wednesday...The youngest with a 24". Leaving tomorrow to go back up to Southern Arkansas to Start 2 A Days next week. If you lost your hat out in Galveston Bay, shoot me a PM & I'll get it back to you.


I think Trod was wanting a hat like that.....


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

Nuff said!


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> I have a couple hundred dollars bills and a rifle....I may can help out with your situation.


I have been using a sausage grinder LOL


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

*last Weekend*

daughter's toy


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Wonder where she goes to school....
Or just sit back there and cuss. ha
Roll on, bud! :flag:


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

*Friday*

took the family skeet shooting Sunday.....
Jace being Jace
Lunch yesterday!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> I think Trod was wanting a hat like that.....


No Problem....I washed it & it looks like new again. :smile:


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Little man is rocking the 20" AR


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Great to have the Grill Back in Action*

Great week Grilling with the used/new grill replacement. My Daughter asked if I could grill dinners all week....

Tuna Polish Asian Style

Lemon Orange Thyme Cheeken

Polish Seafood Cioppino

Grilled Veggie Caponata

Lemon Cheeken Mango Salsa

Bone in Pork Chop , no other chop will do..


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

*Ode to Captain Dave!!*

perfect timing...right after Captain Dave....first time for me to post up on Friday pics but always look forward to this thread each week...

hit Big Lake with a couple of buddies last weekend...dodged storms and got VERY lucky with one of them while in the middle of the lake...

started off with my PB Flounder on the 5th cast of the day...not as much luck the rest of the time....although I barely eeked out a Slam..27" Red, 22" Flounder, 17" trout

here's the catch and what it was like using Capt. Dave's Flounda Pounda recipe......if you haven't tried it yet you are missing out!!!

Thanks Capt!!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

LOL Timing is everything sometimes... Great Catch n better Meal !! Its nice to see the end results. Burp


Fishin' Trip said:


> perfect timing...right after Captain Dave....first time for me to post up on Friday pics but always look forward to this thread each week...
> 
> hit Big Lake with a couple of buddies last weekend...dodged storms and got VERY lucky with one of them while in the middle of the lake...
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Today is my last day at my current job. I have accepted another job offer closer to home. They threw me a going away party at Twin Peaks yesterday. This is my work family and it's going to be so hard to walk out of here today knowing that I wont be back 
This is what my desk looked like when I got to work this morning.

Emma's first boat ride
I did my step daughters make-up

Some random pics...


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Marine in Jacksonville found a Sharpie 

Dixie

Negative bonding on the light rail project

Gloves and drill bits dont mix :smile:

Ductbank in front of BBQ house on Texas @ Harrisburg

Setting rail substation, 12.5 KV to 750 VDC


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

100% *****, awesome , at least there are no surprises before you enter?


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

Hounder does not look too happy with my son's glasses on and he really doesn't seem happy about the pink nail polish my daughter painted his toe nails with!!

Happy Friday and hope you all have an awesome weekend!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

*Out retirment property*

Our ocean front property in the Philippines during the Super Moon high tide.

There is a sand beach under the boy standing in the water.

The two fellows have been spear fishing off the coral reef that extends out 200 meters from the end of the sand.

One photo of extended family headed for a picnic under the mango trees on the property.
The bluish out line of an island in the far distance is Camiguin Island, an active volcano where my wife was born.

https://www.google.com/search?q=cam...KRGMffqwGD_YDYAg&ved=0CC4QsAQ&biw=960&bih=537


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

saw a project for JQ today, right color anyways,lol


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Never been fired. LOL








Son getting his last immunizations. Sister there for support.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

good pics Garry


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Outstanding pics this week!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Some pics from recent Alaska vacation, our second year in a row and we are already planning our third.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

It's only letting me post one at a time


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

my nephew (usmc) getting ready to leave north carolina for fort mead md., spent a day at the range with his boys


----------

